# Rolleiflex TLR service manual?



## Krys (Jun 26, 2014)

Does any one have i know where i can download a service/repair manual for a Rolleiflex TLR


----------



## limr (Jun 26, 2014)

Mike Butkus has some service manuals: Rolleiflex / Rolleicord Parts an

He's got a HUGE site with instruction manuals for almost every camera. It's totally free and he only asks for donations. For the service manuals, you'd have to email him and it's still optional, but he suggests a $3 donation.

Or you can try this site: Favorite Classics / Free Camera Repair Manuals  Here's the listing for Rolleiflex:

"Complete Service/Repair Manual for Rolleiflex TLRs, includes:Rolleicord VA, Rolleicord VB, Rolleiflex 3.5 (F, E2, E3), Rolleiflex 4x4
Rolleiflex 2.8 (E, F, E2, E3), Tele-Rolleicord 220, Rolleiflex T...
Thanks to Kevin Stickelman for sending us this manual
NOTE: File size is HUGE, modem users beware"

If you don't like either of those options, then Google "service repair manual Rolleiflex TLR" and there will be about 48,000 other options for you


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard...


----------

